# Pacific Shores- beware the new parking garage!



## glenn1000 (Jul 31, 2008)

We are at Pacific Shores this week and found out that there is a problem with the new parking garage next to the new 200's building. When it rains, there are cracks in the concrete roof of the garage that allow water containing calcium and lime to drip through. Parked there overnight we had a thick coating of this substance that was very hard to get off. One of the resort maintenance workers spent quite a bit of time on our car and it has happened to many others. The rental car seems fine in the end but I would park outside or in the garage below the 700's building.

Having fun, though it's cool and rainy this week!


----------



## eal (Aug 1, 2008)

Yikes!  There better not be a special mf to fix that!


----------

